# Mashimoto ZX tires???



## Robot Mongoose (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok so im not tryin to be a Fast and Furious wanna-be here but i've only ever heard of the Mashimoto ZX tires on the first movie. Does anyone have any info on these tires or maybe a pic of the tread pattern. I cannot find it anywhere online. I have seen multiple times on other forums that everyone likes falkens better so i'm glad i got the Zeix ZE 912's. Love 'em btw. Just lookin into other things.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Google? could be jsut a made up name, its is a movie ya know?


----------

